# Your 'What if?' Builds.



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2009)

A few of us here have mentioned doing some 'What if?' type of builds, so I thought I'd start things off, as a diversion from the complexities of the GB Beaufighter.
I've always wanted to build a model of a 'Zero', but don't have any real interest in, or detailed knowledge of, Japanese aircraft of WW2 - I just like the look of this particular aircraft !
I had intended to get a 1/48th scale kit, and do 'something different', then Karl gave me a 21st Century Toys 1/32nd scale kit, which he'd managed to pick up mega cheap. So, it got me thinking....and I came up with a semi-plausible scenario! (OK, it's BS, but almost believable!!)
Here it is;
_It's late 1943, and the RLM have been in discussion with their axis allies, exchanging plans, technology and some hardware. A few years earlier, Japan had taken delivery of a small number of FW190A5's, for evaluation purposes and, in return, had provided an early model of the A6M, along with construction drawings and technical specifications.
The air war in Europe is going heavily for the Luftwaffe, with the B17's and B24's of the 8th USAAF attacking German cities and industry from British bases, and the 15th USAAF, flying from Italy, raiding targets in southern Germany, Austria and (then) Czecheslovakia. Added to this are the nightly raids, by very large numbers of RAF heavy bombers, on most major cities, as well as key industrial targets, plus the medium bombers of the 9th USAAF and RAF 2 Group attacking stratgeic targets by day, including airfields, and industry associated with aircraft production. 
Although the German aircraft industry is able to turn out enough fighters, the main factories and assembly plants for both the FW190 and Bf109 are under severe threat, leading to further dispersal, and the decision is made to form local 'protection' units, to cover these plants in the event of attack. The decision was not reached lightly, as it would mean diverting valuable Gruppen, or at least Staffeln, to undertake this job.
However, with the main lines of fighter defence already well established, most raids could be intercepted, often in strength; but, a large number of these raids were still getting to, and hitting their targets, due, in part, to divisionary tactics and electronic counter measures by the allied air forces. What was needed were 'local' units, based on, or near, the aircraft plants, which could be scrambled in time to intercept a raid which might have turned onto the I.P at the last minute. The Luftwaffe High Command were in favour of this idea, but were still concerned about withdrawing valuable front line resources from the established defensive network, thereby creating a possible, and likely, loophole in the overall defence of the Reich.
Because of this, the decision was made to construct a modified version of the A6M, using German methods and materials, and powered by a German-built engine, and with available weapons as armament. In order to lessen the impact on the already strained German aircraft industry, the job of building these 'light fighters' was diverted away from the major producers, Focke Wulf and Messerschmitt, and handed to a number of the lesser manufacturers, some already involved in the sub-assembly of the two main fighter types in service.
One of these manufacturers was Arado, who were orderd to produce 150 airframes, powered by a modified, uprated version of the Japanese Sakae engine, with two stage supercharger, developing 1,450 hp, giving a maximum speed, at 23,000 feet (7,010 m) of 370 mph (595 kph) and armed with two, 20mm cannon, and two, 13mm machine guns. The aircraft would retain the wing fuel tanks, and the rear fuselage tank was to be enlarged, giving the fighter an operational range of 900 miles (1,448 km), and a service ceiling of 34,000 feet (10,363 m). Standard radio and navigation equipment would be fitted, together with armour plate, to the rear of the fuselage fuel tank, and beneath the pilot's seat.
The Arado designation for this aircraft was Ar290A, and the first operational unit to use the type was formed, in January 1944, from IV/JG4. This was 13/JG4, based at Bremen._
So, for better or for worse, there's the background to this 'What if?' model.
I'll be building this more or less 'Out of the Box', with a couple of scratch-built additions perhaps, and will post a few pics as the build progresses. The aim is more to see what a 'Zero' would look like in Luftwaffe camouflage and markings, rather than build a detailed model, and is purely for fun!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

Like the creativity!!!!! It's going to be great when it's done! 

Nicely thought out too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Now, get cracking old boy!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2009)

I look forward to this, Airframes!

I've always wanted to do a B-58 Hustler in SEA Vietnam camouflage. Or an XB-35 in RAF colors.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> I look forward to this, Airframes!
> 
> I've always wanted to do a B-58 Hustler in SEA Vietnam camouflage. Or an XB-35 in RAF colors.



You should! They'd make for some great builds !


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

Arado Ar 290 Zero...? I like it! Great "what if" background story too. Should look cool with Balkenkreuze and all.
Terry, have you already chosen an camouflage pattern and tactical markings you will use. Standard gray mottled fighter camouflage or something different? Full national markings or simplified outline versions?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet Terry , mate

Can't wait for porgress pics


----------



## muller (Sep 18, 2009)

Great story Terry, I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you started yet ???? Gonna watch this build....

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 18, 2009)

I say old chap, what a corker of a scenario and idea, looking forward to progress reports


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree Terry! I really don't have too much interest in the Zero either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2009)

This is a pretty cool idea, looking forward to this one Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the interest and rapid response guys! Matt, I'd love to see those done!
To try to answer all of the questions, first, I've started, and the pics are attached. Igor, the colour scheme will basically be a 'standard' scheme of the time, RLM 74/75/76, with a mottle of possibly just 74, or maybe 74 and 02. The lower cowling will be yellow, and possibly the rudder, whilst the spinner will be red, with a white spiral. I haven't yet decided whether or not to include a coloured tail-band, as a special recognition feature - a sort of forerunner of the Reichsvertiedigung bands. The model will have a Staffel number, possibly going against normal practice and in a different colour for the 13th Staffel, Red 8, (or the correct White 1) and a 4 Gruppe 'welle' aft of the fuselage Balkenkreuz, the latter in black with white outline, as will be the under wing crosses. The upper wing crosses will be white outline, and the JG4 shield will be on the forward fuselage, in front of the cockpit, on both sides. Three or four Abschuss zeichen will be displayed on the rudder, and the Werk Nr, 029, will be displayed on the fin, beneath the white outlined, black Hackenkreuz. Standard Luftwaffe fuel and lubricant triangles will be carried, along with stencills, walkway lines etc.
So, here's the start of the build, a fairly quick one so far, as it's OOB.
*PIC 1* These are the main cockpit components, used as suppied, with no enhancements or modifiations, except a seat harness, made from the metal foil my pain killers are packed in! The kit's instrument panel is a blank moulding, with holes for the instruments, but nothing else. The holes were filled with Micro Kristal Kleer, painted black when set, and then the details added, glazed with Johnson's Klear (Future), and the bezels painted as required. I'm afraid I'd already assembled the cockpit by the time I realised I hadn't photographed the panel!
*PIC 2 and 3 *show the cockpit painted and assembled.Notethe colours 'German' not the japanese factory colours!
*PIC 4* in position in the port fuselage half, along with the oxygen bottles.
*PIC 5 *The engine as provided, just painted black, with a dry brush of Xtracolour 'Oily Steel', and some of the details picked out.
*PIC 6 *The engine mounted in the cowling, and the fuselage halves joined. The arrestor hook has been omitted, and the opening for it will be blanked off and filled. I might replace the tiny, 'solid' tailwheel with something from the spares box, and will make the decision when the model has its main gear added. The screw holes in the fuselage have the plastic plugs in place, but these will be removed, and the holes filled and sanded smooth. Once this is done, the engine assembly will be fitted, followed by the wings and tailplanes. The model will then be checked, any filling and sanding required will be undertaken, then it will be prepared for the first stage of painting, the main aim of this exercise.
So far, this has been an enjoyable diversion from the chores of filling, sanding and filling and sanding on the MTO build Beaufighter, and I'm looking forward to creating something different!
More pics soon, all being well.


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool! Progress photos already. Looking great Terry. Sorry for so much questions on my part. Was just trying to imagine how it will look like when finished.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Top hole!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, and no problem Igor. I guessed a few people would want to know what it will look like, which is exactly why I'm doing it - I want to know too! Apart from the main landing gear, I've always thought the 'Zero' had a certain Germanic look about it, and often wondered how it would look in Luftwaffe colours - should find out soon, I hope!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 19, 2009)

Magic


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh yes, what decals are you using?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

German ones!!
Sorry, couldn't resist that reply! I'm using some decals from the spares box, and possibly some hand-painted markings too. Coincidentally, the JG4 badge and most of the decals are left over from the 21st Century Toys Bf109G I did last year, plus some from an Eagle Cals sheet.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 19, 2009)

Great what if scenario write up Terry, very imaginative.... Pit came out great my man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking forward to see the Zero in a German mottle camouflage old boy! Splendid work don't you know!


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work dogsbody !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Come to think about it.....probably have to sniff out a Spitfire Mk.XIV and a P-47M/N then.....bummer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2009)

Mmm...this should be very interesting Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, and get those 'protection Flight' birds going Jan. 
Wayne, I'm not sure though whether this 'Arado 290A' is a short tailed or long tailed version.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> ...I'm not sure though whether this 'Arado 290A' is a short tailed or long tailed version.........


Terry, did you try and compare the photographs you have of your fuselage against any other known photos? 

Nice build you have going, I like the scenario!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah well Dave, I compared it against this photo of the surving Ar290A-2 (the third prototype, V153/290), but, due to the angle, the results were inconclusive!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well....it has a tail!


----------



## muller (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking great so far Terry 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Agree with Keith!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 19, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks chaps. I've got a bit more done, and it's moving swiftly towards the painting stage.
*PIC 1* shows the screw holes in the fuselage filled with Milliput and, on the rear fuselage, a radio access hatch has been engraved, and is awaiting clean-up.
*PIC 2 *The screw holes on the underside of the wing have also been filled, and the slot for the arrestor hook plated over, to simulate a sheet metal panel. The tiny tail wheel will definitely be replaced with something larger, more in keeping with a Luftwaffe fighter operating from grass strips, and a suitable item has been sourced from ther spares box, to be fitted later.
*PIC 3.* A hand hold and the rear fuel tank filler hatch have been lightly engraved on the port fuselage side. These will be outlined in pencil, after the model has been painted. Also visible here is a small 'hatch cover', added to the top decking imediately behind the cockpit, which also covers a rectangular hole. A 'Panzerglas' headrest/armour will be scratch-built and fitted to the front of the headrest support later, and possibly a DF loop, on the rear cockpit decking. Holes have been drilled on the underside of the fuselage, near the wing root, to accept a scratch-built retractable step later.
*PIC 4* With the wings and tailplanes in place, this is what the model looks like to date. The main landing gear had to be fitted before joining the wings, but, as they retract, they won't cause a problem at the painting stage.
Those who are familiar with the 'Zero' will no doubt spot the bl**dy big error!
For those not so familiar, the gear legs are the wrong way around!!
I test fitted them probably six or seven times, so how the heck I managed to do this, I don't know! I'd thought of cutting the mounting/swivel pins, and correcting the problem, but decided to live with it, and the leg doors will be modified and fitted to the'wrong' side. Of course, I could always use the excuse that Arado modified the gear design, in order to allow quicker and easier wheel changes! Sounds good enough to me!!
There is still a small amount of filler required here and there, notably along the cowling joint on the port side, but once that's done, it's time for the main aim of the exercise - the paintwork!
More soon, and thanks again for your interest.


----------



## imalko (Sep 21, 2009)

Just one question Terry... If this is supposed to be a German version of Zero, shouldn't then the tail wheel be of larger dimensions? Frankly I can't remember a single German aircraft with such tinny tail wheel (except maybe Fi-156 Storch) as was apparently usual on Japanese fighters.

Looking great so far.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes Igor, I mentioned it in the text. I'll be replacing the very tiny tail wheel with a larger one from the spares box. That small wheel, with its solid tyre, might have been OK for carrier decks, but it would just dig in and cause problems on a wet, grass airfield. I'd like to be able to replace the main gear wheels also, but there's not much I can do about those, without converting the wheel bays. As this is a 'just for fun' exercise, I won't be doing that!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 21, 2009)

Great progress Terry! good on ya too doing it just for fun

look forward to more


----------



## imalko (Sep 21, 2009)

I apologize Terry. I went through your text in a hurry and must admit I haven't read everything. I was paying greater attention to the progress photos then to reading what you wrote. 

Good point about grass airfields and carrier decks. I was thinking the same thing when I posted my comment. 
Your Ar 290 Zero will look great when finished, no doubt about that.


----------



## jamierd (Sep 21, 2009)

I have studied your photo extensively terry and compared it to the tamiya kit of the ar290 and clearly the angle of the dangle from the flip flop valve to the oojamawotsit indicate yours is clearly the shot tail version 
all it took was a little maths and a lot of Bs for me to work it out and also of course knowing that your photo was taken just after lunch on a tuesday i will now astound the aircraft world with my knowledge of nothing very much really


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking good Terry and such speedy progress


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, and it's no problem Igor - I guessed you'd missed that bit in the text! 
Vic, there's not that much to the kit, built OOB. Although the Bf109 from this company received a lot more attention with scratch-built detailing, I'm keeping this one simple, with the colour scheme being the important consideration.
Jamie, your vast knowledge astounds me - I would never have though to measure the angle of dangle from the flip flop valve! Great work mate, as I can now confirm that this is a Ar290A-1/R1.
Incidentally, this aircraft was the first in the Arado poduction series to divert from the normal numbering sequence, by using the '2' prefix for a single engine fighter. Arado numbering would normally be, for example Ar196, where the '1' denotes a single engine type, with twin engined aircraft bearing the '2' prefix, for example Ar234. It is thought that the '290' number was allocated because other twin, or multi-engined designs were already in production or development, and the '290' was far enough out of sequence to avoid confusion. Also, research to date indicated that there was a requirement to align the type with the FW190 whilst at the same time providing a cover against allied intelligence, whereby it was hoped that the Ar290 would be thought to be a further development of the Focke Wulf fighter, helped, no doubt, by the similarities in shape.
Unfortunately, as is often the case in areas of research where little information exists, it is very possible that this could be an instance of bovinus effluentis......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 21, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Incidentally, this aircraft was the first in the Arado poduction series to divert from the normal numbering sequence, by using the '2' prefix for a single engine fighter. Arado numbering would normally be, for example Ar196, where the '1' denotes a single engine type, with twin engined aircraft bearing the '2' prefix, for example Ar234. It is thought that the '290' number was allocated because other twin, or multi-engined designs were already in production or development, and the '290' was far enough out of sequence to avoid confusion. Also, research to date indicated that there was a requirement to align the type with the FW190 whilst at the same time providing a cover against allied intelligence, whereby it was hoped that the Ar290 would be thought to be a further development of the Focke Wulf fighter, helped, no doubt, by the similarities in shape.
> Unfortunately, as is often the case in areas of research where little information exists, it is very possible that this could be an instance of bovinus effluentis......




Ah! you learn something new everyday here! thanks Terry


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, the deviation from the typical Arado designation could have been attributed from the chaotic late-war conditions...look at the Ar340 for example, it was a twin engined bomber concept...or the Ar234C, which was a four engined design...

So perhaps they had the "2" as a prefix for two possible tail configurations?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2009)

Nicely done Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, and nice one Dave! We'll have to be careful here, otherwise we might spawn a whole new 'rumour factory' concerning 'lost' Luftwaffe aircraft types. Oh dear.....he he!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Won't be the first "thing" that you have started then, would it old boy?


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 22, 2009)

a what if i plan on doing someday (when world of children, work and wife's gives me a chance) is an Isreali p 47. I know they where looking t them and had plans to buy ex brazilian ones, i think i even read somewhere they test flew some in the Us


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2009)

That would look good. Bare metal or camouflaged?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2009)

I've managed to get the basic camouflage paint scheme done, in between working on the engines for the MTO GB Beaufighter.
The entire model was first sprayed in RLM 76 'Weissblau' as a primer, mixed from Humbrol No.65 Light Blue and No.27 Grey enamels. When dry, the fuselage sides, fin and rudder, and the entire undersides were given a second coat, appied evenly overall. Once this was dry, the fuselage top decking and the upper surfaces of the wings and tailplanes were sprayed in RLM 75, again mixed from Humbrol enamels to an approximate shade, although slightly lighter than required, to allow for the darkening effect of the clear coats to follow.This was applied in stages, misting and building up onto some panels, and more heavily on others, in order to provide a very slight 'weathering' effect. The fuselage sides and fin were given a very light dusting of the same colour, in a graduation from the top of the demarcation line, becoming lighter to a point roughly half way down the fuselage. This was followed by some light mottling, again using the mixed RLM 75.
Finally, the RLM 74 was applied in a similar fashion, using Humbrol 27 Grey, with a very small touch of blue and black. This was sprayed free-hand, varying the 'feathering' of the demarcation between a slightly soft edge, to an almost hard edge, in keeping with the pattern style of the period (late 1943/early 1944). A denser mottle of the RLM 74 was then sprayed on the fuselage sides and the fin, blending in to the top decking.
The next stage is some detail painting, when the lower cowling and the rudder will be painted in 04 Yellow, and then some weathering and panel line work done, before the model is gloss coated ready for the decals.
Hopefully, I should have some more pics tomorrow, unless the Beaufighter engines totally monopolise my attention!
Thanks again for your interest and kind (and humorous!) comments.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2009)

Really really looking good!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks Awesome God job so far!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow - unique looking Zero mate 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2009)

That was bl**dy quick old chap! Looking tits what!


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Really great work Terry. With German camouflage it looks more like a Fw 190 then a Zero.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet Terry!


----------



## kgambit (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 23, 2009)

thinking the bare metal with the red stripes on the tail


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, it really does look like a variant of a FW190 doesn't it? The canopy will alter that a bit, but not much, and I still think even the canopy looks Germanic.
That sounds good Bernhardt, and I think a P47 would be a good subject for a 'Whatif?' IAF aircraft, especially in 1/48th or 1/32nd scale. Luckily, there are quite a number of israeli markings decal sheets around today too, so you should be able to find relevant markings, numbers etrc. Get to it mate!
Should have a few more pics a little later.


----------



## muller (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely paintjob Terry! 8) The Luftwaffe camo really suits it!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Keith!
Got the yellow lower cowling and rudder painted, mixed from Humbrol Yellow 24 with a tiny spot of red. Some light panel line work has been done, in pencil, and some staining and dirt, using mixed pastels, as shown in *PICS 1 to 3.*
*PIC 4 *shows the model with the first coat of clear gloss. After a second coat, some paint scuffing and light weathering will be added, and then it's time for the decals, followed by the addition of all the larger bits and pieces, before spraying a couple of coats of semi-matt clear and adding the canopy sections and smaller items.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! now that is an interesting look

Nice work mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Outstanding old chap, marvelous, totally spiffing, splendid don't you know...!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Lovely looking model Terry, great theme.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2009)

damn that looks cool!


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah what Jan said !!!! 

looks absolutely amazing Dogsbody, well done old fruit !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

I say chap, thanks awfully don't you know!


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks the dogs Terry, get those decals on and take some pics!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice Terry


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm bouncing between three or four different jobs at the moment, the 'Ar290' and Beaufighter being just two of them. I'll hopefully have some of the decals on, and some pics, either later tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

Very good ! I won't be on tomorrow till late night. A party for my younger brother. His birthday is really the 29th of September and Mine is October 1st.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a good party H, and don't drink too much of that root beer c**p !
Anyway, here we go with the first of the decals!
The 'Ar290A-1/R1' now has it's national identity, and it's Gruppe and Staffel markings. The decals were at that alarming 'Micro-Sol' crinkly stage when the pics were taken!
Hopefully, the detail decals, such as the Geschwader badge, fuel markers, stencils etc, should be done over the next couple of days.
Thanks again for your interest and kind comments.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Good one Terry, love the weathering


----------



## imalko (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful job Terry. Looking great.


----------



## muller (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks the business Terry!! 8) The decals really bring it to life, love the weathering too.

You've given me an idea for another what-if.... The opposite of this build I suppose. A Japanese FW190! Painted green over grey with lots of chipping and aluminium showing through. What d'ya reckon?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job Terry!

Sounds like an interesting idea Keith!


----------



## Pong (Sep 25, 2009)

Great build Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Job Terry!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2009)

8)


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2009)

great job Terry, strange but it looks quite at home in Luftwaffe markings


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. It does look right in Luftwaffe markings doesn't it? Thought it might!
Keith, sounds like a great idea. I've got some pics of a FW190A5 in Japanese markings, which appears to be in a light grey scheme, but, as it's a 'What if?', it could be finished in any scheme you want! Maybe not Bossman black with chrome wheels and tinted canopy, but....


----------



## kgambit (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking job Terry.  

I ran across another strange combo: a Fw190 / La5-FN hybrid. Basically a Fw 190 with a russian engine and the La-5 engine cowling to accomodate it. I'll have to dig up the details on it. The Russians actually did some extensive testing on the combo, but it never saw combat.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

That sounds interesting Dwight. I'd like to see the pics when you find them.


----------



## kgambit (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the write-up on it.

Plane was a Fw190 F-8 mated with a Soviet Shevtsov M(Ash) 82 engine and designated as Fw190-F8/M82.

Text and pics to follow (need to crossload them to photobucket .... )












Pictures and Tezt from Czech Master Fw 190 photo hobby manual - special drawings - part 1


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Dwight! It looks rather neat doesn't it? I reckon this could be a great subject for Master Surgeon Wojtek to tackle.....


----------



## kgambit (Sep 25, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Dwight! It looks rather neat doesn't it? I reckon this could be a great subject for Master Surgeon Wojtek to tackle.....



It's definitely one of a kind.  And I had that very same thought.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Calling Doctor Wojtek. Doctor Wojtek to theatre please......


----------



## muller (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks cool, wonder what the markings were like?


----------



## Venganza (Sep 25, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Here's the write-up on it.
> 
> Plane was a Fw190 F-8 mated with a Soviet Shevtsov M(Ash) 82 engine and designated as Fw190-F8/M82.
> 
> ...



Kgambit, I have that Hobby Manual, so I have the drawings - do you have any photographs of the plane? I'm a bit of a fan of Eastern Front aircraft, and although I'm no Mr. Wurger (Wojtek), I might have a go at it. Seems like it'd be a fairly easy conversion to do (famous last words). By the way, nice work on the Arado Zero, Terry, it looks strangely at home in the German markings.

Venganza


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking great, Airframes. I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. As it's a 'quick build', there's a chance I should finish it over the weekend.


----------



## kgambit (Sep 25, 2009)

Venganza said:


> Kgambit, I have that Hobby Manual, so I have the drawings - do you have any photographs of the plane?



Sadly no. Just the drawings. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## muller (Sep 25, 2009)

Found these on wings palette, don't know how accurate the markings are. Also found some mentions of a 1/72 resin conversion kit for this bird made in the mid-90's. RV Resin #72004.











Hope you don't think we're hijacking your thread Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2009)

No probs Keith, it's not really 'my' thread, it's for anyone who wants to do a 'What if?', hence the title - "Your 'What if?' Builds". The more who join in and contribute, especially with 'What if?' models, the better!
I've got a few more waiting in the wings, when I get around to them, including Jan's theme on an allied jet-protection squadron, and some 'what if' modern RAF types, such as an F5E in RAF low vis grey, maybe the 'almost got it but changed our mind' F111, supposedly going into RAF service in the late 1960's etc.


----------



## Venganza (Sep 26, 2009)

muller said:


> Found these on wings palette, don't know how accurate the markings are. Also found some mentions of a 1/72 resin conversion kit for this bird made in the mid-90's. RV Resin #72004.



Thank you very much, Muller (and thank you for the drawings and the idea, kgambit)! Those are a big help. It looks sharp, I may really have to do it now. I'll look for that RV resin kit on eBay - you never know. If not, I can just buy a cheap La-5FN kit and "borrow" the engine and propeller from it (I know a cheap kit isn't going to be as accurate as a newer, more accurate kit, but I don't want to burn a nice kit just for the engine). It'll go onto my growing heap of engineless, wingless, landing-gearless, etc. donor kits. Hmmm, now there's an idea for a group build - see what we can do with all the donor kits we have laying around. I know Terry has been working on a donor Spitfire.

Venganza


----------



## muller (Sep 26, 2009)

No problem Vanganza, that bird piqued my interest last night and had to do a bit of googling on it. It does look cool! 8)

Nice ideas for some what-ifs Terry. I'd like to do a few WWII birds in old Irish Air Corps markings. The only jets the IAC had were vampires and fouga majisters, but I've been thinking of doing a Shyhawk, green or OD with IAC roundels, I think it'd look cool. Hopefully this thread expands!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2009)

Hopefully it will Keith! It's a good excuse for doing all those things you've wanted to try, but never got around to, or had the reason to do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

...and the Swedish TSR.2 in splinter camouflage! 8)


----------



## Venganza (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...and the Swedish TSR.2 in splinter camouflage! 8)



Now that would be too cool!

Venganza


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

We was going to buy it if the Brits hadn't cancelled it, even decided which wings to employ it to....8)


----------



## Venganza (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> We was going to buy it if the Brits hadn't cancelled it, even decided which wings to employ it to....8)



Is that true, Lucky, or are you just yanking my chain? I know quite a bit about British and Soviet planes, but, alas, my knowledge of the Flygvapnet is a bit lacking.

Venganza


----------



## muller (Sep 27, 2009)

Venganza said:


> Is that true, Lucky, or are you just yanking my chain? I know quite a bit about British and Soviet planes, but, alas, my knowledge of the Flygvapnet is a bit lacking.



It's true, they even had the female pilots who were going to be trained to fly it picked out. Isn't that right Jan??


----------



## Venganza (Sep 27, 2009)

muller said:


> It's true, they even had the female pilots who were going to be trained to fly it picked out. Isn't that right Jan??



Okay, blonde female Swedish pilots to fly them, now I can believe it.

Venganza


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

That is true.....


----------



## kgambit (Sep 27, 2009)

If anyone is going to build that Fw 190 / M82 hybrid in 1/72 and needs a spare engine cowling, let me know. I have a K-pro La-5FN kit that I will probably have to use for spare parts for an Italeri La-5FN. Besides, the K-pro kit is missing a left rear wing and the wheels, and the canopy is busted to crap - so the kit is basically worthless. Good thing it was only 1$.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

As I seem to have spent most of the weekend asleep, I didn't get as much done to the 'Ar290' as I would have liked. I think I must have been bitten by a Tse Tse fly - just couldn't wake up at all on Sunday!
Anyway, the decals are done, although I had to replace some which fell off! Don't know why, as one of them even had a coat of clear over the top! This led to the Werke Nummer being replaced, so now it's a four-figure number, not as intended, where it was going to be 029 in a production run of 150. One of the fuel triangles on the wing had to replaced, so don't look too close, or you'll notice it's a 'B4' sign, instead of the '87' triangles elsewhere!
The radio mast has been shortened and re-profiled, and fitted to the rear of the cockpit decking, and the canopy painted and fitted, although this still has to be bedded down fully and sealed. Also, due to handling, some of the framework needs retouching.
Holes have been drilled for the step and the lower antennas, as well as for the radio wire lead-in, and the tailwheel has been removed, with a hole drilled into the mounting. A new, larger tail wheel has been sourced from the spares box, which I think started life as a nose wheel off some jet! This has also been drilled, and a length of wire inserted, which will fit into the hole in the mount. The antennas will be scratch-built. The gunsight has been fitted, together with the windscreen, and again, this has yet to be sealed at the edges and re-touched as required.
The model has been sprayed in clear semi-matt, and the next steps should see the landing gear, gear doors, tailwheel, prop and antennas fitted, along wiith the step and the wing cannons. Then, it should be finished!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2009)

Terry, that's just incredibly cool! 

You've done an excellent job!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Dave! Haven't 'gone to town' on it, as it's just for fun, but I think it looks the part!


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2009)

i love it Dogsbody, looks brilliant


----------



## imalko (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking great Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dogs b*ll*cks my good man, totally dogs b*ll*cks!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks chaps! A mate called in on Saturday, saw the 'Arado' and asked if it was a Focke Wulf !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2009)

Does look the part Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Woah! That's awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Wayne!
Edit: and thanks Harrison - I was posting as you were I think!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 28, 2009)

I say old chap bl**dy good show, absolutely spiffing


----------



## muller (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely work Terry, that paint job is fantastic! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## kgambit (Sep 28, 2009)

Great paint job Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Vic, Keith and Dwight. Should be finished soon, if I can get the bl**dy canopy to seat properly!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2009)

That's freakin' awesome, Airframes! Love the concept and execution! Great camo!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work mate! 8) quite interesting you've proven this to be


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Matt and Daniel - it's almost done!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

And now it is done!
The Loraine antenna has been added, cut from plastic strip, and the retractable step has been fitted, which was made from plastic rod and strip. The larger tailwheel slotted in nicely on it's wire rod, and the main wheels have been painted, 'dirtied' and fitted.
I didn't have any suitable tubing from which to make cannon barrels, so 'Evergreen' plastic rod was drilled out, cut to length, and clued into the leading edges of each wing. These were painted very dark grey and, when dry, rubbed with pencil lead.
The prop was assembled and brush painted in schwargrun, with a red spinner. When this had dried, the white spiral was painted, using a 00 brush, then the whole lot given a coat of semi-matt clear.
The canopy and windscreen joints were sealed with Micro 'Kristal Kleer', painted to match the surrounding area, then given a coat of semi-matt clear to even the appearance.
Finally, the antenna wire and lead-in were added, using 'invisible' thread, with blobs of PVA to simulate the insulators.
So, here it is, the Arado Ar290A-1/R1, 'White 2' of 13/JG4, at the Focke Wulf Flugplatz, Bremen, in February, 1944. 
Now it's someone else's turn to do a 'What if?'.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely bl**dy fantastic Terry! My hat's off for you old chap!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2009)

WoW...what can I say?

Simply awesome work, Terry!

Not only is it an outstanding "what if" build, but it's also a kickass build in it's own right!

Well done, mister!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

I say, thanks awfully Jan and Dave!


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2009)

spinning prop indeed, just showing off now !!!!!!!

absolutely brilliant Dogsbody, i love it inspired me with my own what if as you know so will be cracking on in the next few weeks hopefully !

great job Terry

Karl


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2009)

Ho Sh!t Terry! that last shot is SWEEEET!! 8)

looks dam realistic

Top marks old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Karl and Daniel, glad you like it. I've got a 1/48th scale Sea Fury I'd like to do in Luftwaffe markings, slightly modified, as a Focke Wulf design, and based on the carrier Graf Zeppelin, but that _would _be a waste of a kit! It'll have to be a RN or RAN bird I think!
Karl, looking forward to your build mate, especially if you do a pair. Should be brilliant !!


----------



## imalko (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't know what more I could say except to echo previous comments, Terry. Looking really great and those Luftwaffe markings are suprisingly fitting to the Zero.... Ah, yes Arado Ar 290A. My bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Need to get my Spit Mk.XIV and P-47N/M for my protection "staffel" it seems...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

Lovely work Terry, lovely work. Particularly like the prop spin and can see some good pointers in the weathering for future reference.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, it's much appreciated.
Yes Jan, you'd better get cracking old boy. The 'What ifs?' have started, and we need more, so get those 'Protection Flights' on the workbench, there's a good chap!


----------



## Venganza (Sep 30, 2009)

Ausgezeichnet, Terry! Brilliant work. That big Teutonic tail wheel definitely makes it look more German than that weedy little Japanese one.

Venganza


----------



## kgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

Really outstanding Terry.


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks a little strange in German markings but a great job. 

DBII


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a really,really cool lookin' bird, Wicked job!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Take a bow old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd rather have a pint old chap......


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a cold one waiting for you Terry. 

DBII


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> The 'What ifs?' have started, and we need more, so get those 'Protection Flights' on the workbench, there's a good chap!



Once I get my Zero's done , Il do a 'D-day' Dora ,EDIT: nope I've lost the canopy's windscreen

Will make it though if I can find a replacement


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

Good on ya Terry excellent work!


----------



## A4K (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful job Terry! Love the camo work...


----------



## muller (Oct 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous Terry! 

Keep an eye out for my 'what-if', I'm going to use that Revell P-40.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks again guys. Looking forward to your builds, Daniel and Keith.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Carrying on from what Terry started

Heres the latest on the 'Cyclone' , as its an RAF fighter I painted it the usual interior green 

along with wheel weels , engine bay etc


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice one Daniel. Looking forward to seeing the colour scheme and AEAF stripes!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheers mate

Just got the cockpit in , back end of the fuse halves together and the wings on

Photos tomorrow once more is done


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Will be waiting.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright , first thing tomorrow mate 

Would do it for ya now but its dark outside and the camera needs to sleep ie have its battery charged


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2009)

Here ye go Wayne

Taking off the tape today the gap at the wing root is huge and will need lots of putty

I'm gonna try my hand at making thisa putty stuff , Terry could you confirm its Klear+ talcom powder? ( heard you mention this a few times)

Also apologies for the small size of the photos , will be this way for few more days til my connection resets for the new month


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Here ye go Wayne
> 
> Taking off the tape today the gap at the wing root is huge and will need lots of putty
> 
> ...



That will be a nice challenge to tackle Daniel, a good test for you!

...and the slowed internet...THAT SUCKS Big time, happens to me too..


----------



## muller (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice progress Dan, fill her up!

I was going to start my P-40 what-if to get away from the GB stuka for a while, but I decided to keep going with it (the stuka) for now.

Like you I don't have a cool story like Terry came up with! My what-if is an Irish Air corps crate. Ireland was neutral during the war, but what-if they declared war on Germany the day after the British did? (Lots of Irish men and women did, they went north to the border or over the pond and volunteered)

My P-40 will be a lend/lease plane provided by the USAAF after they set up bases in Ireland in early 1942. These crates were used to train irish recruits before deployment to North Africa. So basically the build will be an olive drab over grey P-40 with Irish markings, I think it'll look cool!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds great Keith, and very plausible too. Looking forward to seeing those atractive Irish roundels on a P40, I agree, should look cool!
Daniel, yep, that's right. Mix Klear (or gloss enamel varnish for a thicker mix) with talcum powder, until it's like porridge. The more talc added, obviously the thicker it will be, but the idea is to have it as a thin porridge, so that it's just thick enough to be 'stiff', but thin enough to be able to run it into gaps. Hence using this instead of tube putty, or stiffer compounds such as Milliput.
With Klear, it dries quicker, and will leave a dusty deposit, which goes when sanded. Fill the gap and let it dry for at least half an hour. Don't put too much in at first, just enough so that it flows in and looks level. When its's dry, if you think it needs more, then do so, and let it build up if neccessary. Again, let it dry, then sand as normal, but lightly. If there are any pin holes or gaps or depressions, just 'paint in' some more, slightly thinned with a bit more Klear.
For this final exercise, dealing with very small depressions, that's where gloss enasmel varnish is better, as it's thicker and bonds better. Paint and talc can also be used for this final bit, although paint tends to be a bit more difficult to judge when mixing with the talc.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> I'm gonna try my hand at making thisa putty stuff , Terry could you confirm its Klear+ talcom powder? ( heard you mention this a few times)



Let us know how you go Dan


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2009)

I shall do mate - Cheers guys and Terry! for the info on the putty formula

Today I was pissing round with the wings , as mentioned the gaps at both wing roots is horrible , second the wing join isn't sitting perpindicular to the wings further more the dihedral is wrong so I've tried to my best to sort it out , more work to follow in the next couple of days



Wayne Little said:


> ...and the slowed internet...THAT SUCKS Big time, happens to me too..



Yup!!! I'm now forced to take a break from the forum for a couple days til it resets cause waiting for these pages to load is driving me insane!

Apologies if I don't reply to some of ya posts in other threads


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope it sorts itself mate. Mine has been running a bit slow these last couple of days, not as bad as yours by the sound of it, but it's been driving me nuts too!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2009)

Its sorted mate *thanks the almightly *

Il post photos later of the 190


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2009)

Short update : no pics 

Engine cowling on , wings giving me lots of greif - virtually came off today

Haven't attempted filling the gaps yet as I've had to reglue the wings on ( drying now)

Photos tomorrow though


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2009)

8)


----------



## muller (Oct 10, 2009)

Started the IAC P40B this morning. I didn't know when I bought this kit how old it is!! That dirty bastid in the LHS charged me €19 for it!!







Progress so far, I just removed the wings and fuselage halves and cleaned them up a bit. Primed and fitted the flaps.






This is going to be OOB, I want to get it together quickly and start painting!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking good Keith. the kit was first released on 1964, hence the copyright symbol, but looks like it's been moulded again recently in China. Should be the same as the original price, or todays equivalent, but they'll be saying it's a brand new moulding, and charge 'modern' prices. Cunning stunt!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn I really hate seeing stuff get outsourced. Not to mention it being so old!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Looking good Keith. the kit was first released on 1964, hence the copyright symbol, but looks like it's been moulded again recently in China. Should be the same as the original price, or todays equivalent, but they'll be saying it's a brand new moulding, and charge 'modern' prices. Cunning stunt!



[email protected]!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Damn I really hate seeing stuff get outsourced. Not to mention it being so old!



Have to agree with you all here , hence I will never buy a model made in china ,ever 

Looking good though Keith!


----------



## muller (Oct 11, 2009)

Got some more work done on the P-40B. So much for OOB! I've drilled the exhausts, added some wires in the cockpit (not at all accurate!) I also used some stretched sprue to put some detail inside the wheel-wells. Got the prop, interior and exhausts painted too.











Spraying the zinc chromate green now.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks bloody realistic mate , dam I love your modelling work 8)

Also , my builds on hold til the motivation comes back


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great work muka! 

Know the feeling mate, hopefully your motivation will be back soon....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2009)

What great work Keith, you make it look so easy


----------



## muller (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers fellas  I'm on a marathon modelling session today, been at the bench on and off since 9pm last night. Got the chromate green sprayed, and the tyres. Disaster almost struck, the carpet monster nearly got the nozzle of my AB, it took me nearly an hour on my hands knees with a torch to find it! On the plus side, I cleaned up around my work area, lot's of bits of sprue and masking tape under the bench! Did a bit more painting on the control panel. Also got the PE straps on the seat. Got the fuselage halves glued, they're taped and clamped right now. Will post more pics later, I'm heading off to the beach with the dogs right now.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2009)

muller said:


> Disaster almost struck, the carpet monster nearly got the nozzle of my AB, it took me nearly an hour on my hands knees with a torch to find it!



That sounds painful! looking forward to the pics though! 



Lucky13 said:


> Know the feeling mate, hopefully your motivation will be back soon....



to my surprise I actually did some tonight 

Got the holes at the wing roots filled (using Terry's formula) glued the rudder on and started marking out the camo pattern , now I just need to find the right colours and then the painting can begin (tomorrow all going well!) 

I shall be looking forward to your 'what if' Jug build! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking good Keith, and your's sounds like it's progressing Daniel. All good stuff, the more 'What if's?' we have the more interesting it should be! I wonder what a Sabre would look like in WW2 Luftwaffe colours............


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of doing a P-80 to go with the P-47 in the future.....55th, 56th, 353rd, 356th, 357th, decisions, decisions!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice work Keith!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2009)

Latest on mine

Almost ready for paint , upon looking for the colours though I haven't got them , and after some posts here about 'humbrol's new range' I'm opting for second hand older humbrol paints ( auction closes sunday)

Will be painting monday


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheers VB , that pic isn't nice though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

Good progress daniel and Keith, keep it coming .....


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2009)

doing well Daniel


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good Daniel. The painting guide in the background of your pic appears to be of a Mk1 Spit. Don't forget that by 1944, the RAF were using Dark Green, Ocean Grey and Medium Sea Grey, not the green, earth and sky shown on the Spit. Also, not that it matters much for a 'What if', the pattern used was Scheme B, where the Spit shown is the reverse, Scheme A. I wouldn't worry about the latter though, just use the Spit diagram, and substitute the Ocean Grey and Medium Sea Grey. Should look cracking in RAF finish mate!!


----------



## muller (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good Dan, I agree with Terry, it'll look cool in an RAF scheme! 8)

Progress on my crate so far. 1st pic shows cockpit finished (with Ju-88 seatbelts fitted.. ) Also painted and weathered wheel-wells. The fuselage is half glued. 

2nd pic shows fuselage together with cockpit fitted, there's a bit of filler needed on the top seam. Will also need to fill the top and bottom of the engine cowling too. Also the inside of the flaps were preshaded and sprayed with zinc chromate green. I needed to fill in some holes on the tail planes too.











I was in a modelshop yesterday, they had a set of decals for an Irish Air Corps Lysander, I might get them for another what-if. Same kind of theme for this one, a lend/lease P-47 8)

BTW, an IAC PC-9 crashed in Connemara yesterday, Instructor and Pilot Cadet both killed. BBC NEWS | Europe | Investigation into pilots' deaths


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking great Keith, but sad to hear about the crash.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2009)

With Terry , cheers guys too

Terry can you supply some profiles with the correct camo patterns? also maybe paint mixes too? would be appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2009)

Will do Daniel. For the paints, in the Humbrol enamel range it's Dark Green No.30, Ocean Grey No.27. I normally mix my own Medium Sea Grey, about 50/50 No.27 and white, but you'll see the shade when I post some profiles etc tomorrow. Humbrol do have a shade that's as near as dammit, but i can't remember the number off hand!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2009)

Cheers mate! look forward to them


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Daniel. I'm having a bit of trouble scanning the profiles I was going to show, so here's a pic of my MkXIV Spit showing the colours. And I was WRONG about the pattern - the one shown in your Spit Mk1 painting guide is the correct one, as used on the MkXIV shown. Hope this helps mate.


----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2009)

medium sea grey is Humbrol No165 Daniel


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Karl and Terry  That Spitfire of yours Terry seems to get better every time I see it 8)


----------



## muller (Oct 15, 2009)

Love that spit Terry! 

I got a bit done on the P-40 last night. I stuck a 'floor' in under the cockpit, if you don't, you can see up through the fuselage when the flaps are down. I cut out the required shape from plastic card and painted it zinc chromate green. I needed to add some plastic strip along the wing root as there was huge gap on each side. They still need some filler added. I also filled and sanded under the wing guns, there were big gaps there too. The wings are glued on now and she's taped up like the 109 in Terrys sig pic. 

Will post pics later


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 15, 2009)

muller said:


> Will post pics later


----------



## muller (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's some update pics on the P-40. You can see the 'floor' added under the raised flap.











Still needs a bit more filling and sanding.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice Keith


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2009)

Doin' good Keith!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2009)

Certainly coming along quickly Keith. Looking forward to more.


----------



## muller (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers lads 

Thats it! I'm finished sanding this crate, I want to start painting!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Since I have 2 P-51D's I may try to come up with a story sooner or later....


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2009)

Got the P-40 primed and preshaded today, just about to spray the grey undersides.











I'm not sure about this build, the kit isn't great and i don't know if i want to waste my IAC spitfire decals on it. Maybe try the build again with a better kit. 

I'll keep going for now and see how she looks when painted.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking quite good. 
Simply for a such kinds of kits some much work is needed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Sweet Keith!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking good mate! 

My 190's on hold indefinately , my workbench is occupied


----------



## muller (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks lads  here's the under sides painted neutral grey. She's got a coat of olive drab on top now, needs another coat though, will post a pic later.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

Not bad...


----------



## muller (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek 

Here she is with the OD done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Why can't I do that?  

Wonderful job Keith!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice work Keith.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2009)

8) looking real good mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

You'll get there in time Harrison, I'm sure....

Beautiful work Keith!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2009)

Great work Keith!

...in time Harrison, in time, be patient, learn and practice. it WILL come mate!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

Very good job Keith.

I agree with all here Harrison. Head up.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep Harrison, Rome wasn't built in a day. But then, Wojtek wasn't around then !!!


----------



## kgambit (Oct 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Yep Harrison, Rome wasn't built in a day. But then, Wojtek wasn't around then !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

In that case, _THAT_ Rome, would still be standing in its former glory today....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep. They're a bit slow, those Roman builders. I mean, just look at that football stadium, what's it called, The Collisseum? I believe they had Biggus Brickus on the job, and it aint even finished yet! Lazy sods!!


----------



## muller (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I decided this P-40B isn't getting my IAC decals, so it's a USAAF crate now! I suppose it is a what-if, what if the pilot painted the spinner red instead of yellow! 












I've painted the undercarraige and added brake-lines made from stretched sprue. Also did a bit of paint chipping. And I reckon she needs a sharkmouth too.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

Also I thought you might be interested in that. It is not my Wurger but I have found it somewhere in the net when surffing through. It is said it was captured FW190A at Mirosławiec airbase at the WW2 end.There is no farther info about its using by PAF.


----------



## muller (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Wojtek! Looks good with PAF markings! 8)

My P-40B has a sharkmouth now, decal is from the Academy P-40C AVG kit. I cut the top off the eye to make it look a bit angrier 






I tore the decal a bit, i'll touch it up with a bit of white paint later.

I have my eye on a Trumpeter P-40B on ebay, I think I'll use the IAC decals on that if I win it.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2009)

looking good now mate 8) sharkmouths are always good!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking nice Keith, and I like the paint wear effects.
I like the FW in PAF markings Wojtek, any info on the actual aircraft, or is it a 'What if'?


----------



## muller (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheers fellas 

Haven't got much done on her today, I had to wait for the decal fluid to work, I had just slapped some Klear down where the decals were, but I gave the whole thing a lick when the decals had sat down. I've just given her a flat coat, going to weather it with pastels tomorrow and finish painting the canopy.






You can have your spitfires or mustangs, give me a P-40 any day!! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking great Keith. I agree, there's something about the P40 that's catching - I'd rather be in a P51 or Spit in a fight though!
Wonder what a P40 would look like overall glossy black, with a cream coloured cheat line and Guinness labels as roundels - and with the Guinness harp on the fin!!??!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Lord, man! Now that is truly a what if!


----------



## muller (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool Terry! And a 'guinness mustache' on the sharkmouth!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2009)

Very Cool Keith!


----------



## muller (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheer Wayne 

Put some gun exhaust stains with pastels today, got the windscreen and side windows on. Also tried something new, I post shaded along the panel lines where the decals are with Tamiya Smoke (X-19). Also gave the whole thing a dusting with diluted Tamiya Buff (XF-57). Need to finish painting the rest of the canopy and stick on all the fiddly bits, including the 3 aerial wires, not looking forward to that! Plus I'll add some oil stains around the engine.






(I don't know why I'm posting this in the What-if thread! I'll post a finished pic of it tomorrow or saturday. My next build on this thread _will_ be an Irish Air Corps P-40B!)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work Keith, I like the effect around the decals.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking aces mate


----------



## jamierd (Oct 23, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

great job Keith


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Top notch Keith!


----------



## muller (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers lads, she's pretty much finished now except for the aerial wires, adding them later, will take finished pics tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## muller (Oct 23, 2009)

Forgot to add, I'm attempting to change a base I made a while ago, from a wet german airfield to a dry american one.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 30, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> I look forward to this, Airframes!
> 
> I've always wanted to do a B-58 Hustler in SEA Vietnam camouflage.



The B-58 is one of my favorite planes. I need to build one someday


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

Got a little done tonight 

'Little' unsure of the colours myself


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking good Daniel;.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheers mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work Dan!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice one Daniel.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheers H and T


----------



## A4K (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good Daniel, just needs a second coat on the earth, and should be right!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 18, 2009)

Will do , cheers mate


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is my "what if" build. I have been working on this off and on for a year. I still have to do a little touch up paining and add the decals.

1. I primed the plane white and then the cheap airbrush stopped working. I went back and taped off the stripes. 

2. After painting the white stripes, I masked the areas for the markings.

3. I maked off the tail and pained the rest of the white stripes.


DBII


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

Here it is with a little color. The plane is painted in RAF colors, Dark Sea Grey, Dark Green over Sea Grey. I painted the plane similar to Hairless Joe.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

Some more shots.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

The last one. I read Terry's thread about pannel lines. It is hard to see but I high lighted the access pannels for the cannons and control surfaces. I hope the complete this bird soon.

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure does. Suits the colour scheme too.


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. My work is getting better on each plane.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow very nice!


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2010)

Great work mate!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2010)

With Evan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2010)

Not bad at all DB!! keep up the good work....


----------



## DBII (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks again. each one gets a little better. 

DBII


----------

